# St.Judes, Sheffield, S.Yorks, March 2017



## HughieD (Mar 20, 2017)

*1. The History*
Not too much on this modest place history-wise. Located between Cupola and Copper Street in the Netherthorpe region of Sheffield, it was originally built as a school, St Jude's Moorfields Church School, Work started on its construction in 1844. The foundation stone of the church was laid on 29th October, 1849 by the donor of the site John Gaunt esq. of Darnall, in commemoration of his sister Judith who was born on St. Jude's Day in 1787 and died September 27th 1846 aged 58 years. This church was erected voluntarily by contributions aided by grants from her majesty's church building commissioners, the Incorporated and Co-operative Societies. 

After standing more than a year, on Sunday, November 7th, 1852, when roofed and nearly finished, the tower of the church fell down, owing to some defect in the foundations, almost totally destroying the church. Work had to then be done from the foundations up-wards, after the necessary funds had been raised. The current church cost about £2,400 to build in an Early English style, on a different plan from the original church that fell down. It was consecrated on June 5th, 1855 and completed circa 1858. The purpose of the school was to serve one of the ‘slum parish’ in Sheffield. External examination of the modest building shows that has been extensively altered over the years, but some of the original architecture remains in tact. Later it renamed St. Judes Anglican Church. More recently in 1980 it became Assembly of God Pentecostal Church, only to close in 1999. Since then it has remained empty and abandoned although plans have been afoot for some time to turn it into apartments.

St.Judes in March 1990:


St.Judes by HughieDW, on Flickr

*2. The Explore*
Been meaning to see this place for a while. A pretty relaxed and easy-access explore this with two non-members. There’s nothing too special about this place although there are some nice pieces of graph and the main room up-stairs has an impressive roofing structure.

*3. The Pictures*

A few externals:


Neepsend08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Neepsend10 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9211 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9213 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The rear entrance in Cupola Street looks pretty original:


img9210 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And that door is pretty impressive:


img9209 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5873 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Evidence of someone living here:


img9185 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some good graff (left)and some dreadful graff (right):


img9184 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a bit more:


img9183 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up-stairs we go:


img5875 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9208 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Pigeon tribute graff!


img9206 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The bathroom facilities leave a little to be desired:


img9207 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9205 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Into the main upstairs hall:


img197 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice fireplace no.1:


img9204 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Throne in the kingdom of pigeon poo:


img9203 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Lighting system in need of repair:


img9201 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice fireplace no.2:


img9195 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Glaziers required:


img9188 by HughieDW, on Flickr

That roof:


img9194 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9191 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Sea of pigeon poo:


img9193 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A bit more graff:


img9189 by HughieDW, on Flickr

..and some more:


img9187 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And back down again:


img9200 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## smiler (Mar 21, 2017)

Great set of pics and the captions gave me a laugh, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 21, 2017)

smiler said:


> Great set of pics and the captions gave me a laugh, Nicely Done, Thanks



Ha ha...thank you Smiler, my aim is to make you smile


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 21, 2017)

Great set hughie.that roof for sure.love that blue door too.the hinges are lovely


----------



## HughieD (Mar 23, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Great set hughie.that roof for sure.love that blue door too.the hinges are lovely



Cheers Mikey. Ironic - really sturdy door but leave it unlocked!


----------



## ironsky (Mar 24, 2017)

The church congregation is still around they left this church in the 1990s and moved to Shalesmoor. They are a sort of ' born again Christian' movement IV spoken to one of its members a while back they moved because the building was not big enough plus maintenance problems. The church was sold to a developer who planned to turn into flats but fell though. Looks like the upper floor is a pigion hotspot. Nice report.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 25, 2017)

I love that main hall! Excellent stuff Hughie


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 25, 2017)

Great set Hughie. That poor lonely chair just left in the sea of Pigeons poo, makes for a good shot tho


----------

